# Picked up a TREK MT 220.



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

Picked up a 2 year old TREK MT 220 24" boys mountain bike today for my 8 year old. I am super pleased with it. Its completely stock and in great shape. This bike looks like its a good place to start and worth upgradeing in the future. I might look at putting a little money into it next year to save some weight as I think they will be useing it for the next 5-6 year. I'm thinking seat post, tires, different fork might save a few pounds.


----------



## mprobst (Apr 15, 2011)

I just picked up an older one for my son tonight, think it is a 2007 from the pics on the trek site. it is definitely lighter than the wallyworld bike he had, but still seems a little heavy. what parts would make the most difference swapping out? Do most kids bikes have grip shifters? why not trigger shifters?


----------



## firefighter56 (Sep 24, 2010)

Weight savings can be had all over the bike, but what you should be looking at is what can I do to save weight cost effectively. Things you can look at are the bars, stem, seatpost, and seat. Those are usually the best options. You can also look at things that you can take off the bike that aren't really needed like the kickstand and reflectors. I would only take the reflectors off if your kid never ride on the road.

Your question about the grip shifters, they are usually cheaper and weigh more thus why they are on kids bike. Also the kid never has to let go of the grip to shift, even though they only let go with a couple fingers with trigger shifters and they only twist to shift gears instead of having to remember finger or thumb. One other thing is that some kids have small hands and have a tough time with trigger shifters. All those reasons aside I have trigger shifters on both of my boys bikes and they love them.

Doug


----------

